# Happy St, Paddy's (late)



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

My Royal "Irish" Constabulary tribute to St. Pat. RIC: Pre No. 1, 1st pattern, 4 screw. Webleys in 442cf. Foliate engraved, approx. 1872-4. Erin Go Braless!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Irish_ Constabulary?
Impossible: They're not *green*.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

No, but they shoot 'green' ammo. (I knew you'd go there) BP pretty organic and approved by most millenials!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess that if the brass is old enough...

Verdigris is _very_ Irish!


----------

